# Bettas/siamese fighters



## Kitah (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi guys, I know I've started threads on these guys before, but I just thought I'd make a new one to show off my new fishies! I'm now up to 7, and lost my oldest boy about 2 months ago when I went away for over a month for work placement

- 4 boys; purple crowntail, black orchid (I think) super delta, mustard gas crowntail and a chocolate/yellow bicolour crowntail

- 3 girls; purple combtail (unknown X crowntail), turquoise/red bicolour crowntail and a red butterfly combtail x double tail

The newest fish are all three girls (all acquired within the last week and a half; the purple girl first, now the two others) and the chocolate/yellow bicolour who I got just before I left for placement. 

GIRLS- feel free to suggest names for these girls! 

Turqouise/red bicolour crowntail girl










Butterfly crowntail x doubletail









Purple combtail girl











BOYS

Prince; Purple crowntail boy (the purple girl and this boy are the same colour, pics don't show their true colour; they are really a lavender colour with red ventrals, from different parents)













Eb; black orchid super delta









Thor; chocolate/yellow bicolour crowntail. excuse his tail, he was tailbiting when I was gone for 5wks and noone told me. Its now healed up/grown back, colour is just returning now too. 













Khan; mustard gas crowntail. he has a VERY dark body, but he is STUNNING in the right light! (first picture = no flash, second = flash)


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 29, 2009)

wow, i love the mustard gas and super delta! i never knew you could get more then one species of them LOL


----------



## Kitah (Aug 29, 2009)

They're all the same species, (betta splendens) but you can get different tail types and colours. 

tail types include crowntail, veiltail (the one you usually see in shops; a long droopy tail), delta tail, super delta (not quite 180 degrees), half moon, doubletail, plakat (short finned), and mixes of most of these. e.g. crowntail x veiltail, halfmoon, delta, super delta etc = combtail, that sort of thing


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 29, 2009)

sorry, i didn't mean species lol XD


----------



## reptilefan95 (Aug 29, 2009)

Really nice mate, where did you buy these if i may ask?


----------



## Kitah (Aug 29, 2009)

All good  Its all to easy to use the wrong words sometimes, everyone does it! So long as we know what we mean, its all good! 


If anyone else has bettas, please feel free to post!


----------

